# ThrottleStop  "Set Multiplier" not working.



## Hryan (May 16, 2020)

Okay just this my computer has stabilizing problem when ijoin the game i set the multiplier as 2.30 and it doesn't work
yes it is the last version


----------



## unclewebb (May 17, 2020)

If you have a question, post a picture.

Is Speed Shift enabled? If you see SST in green on the main screen then yes, Speed Shift Technology is enabled.

If you are using Speed Shift, Set Multiplier does not work. Set Multiplier is for older CPUs or you can use it on newer CPUs as long as Speed Shift is not enabled.

Try adjusting the FIVR - Turbo Ratios. 
You can lower the Speed Shift Max value in the TPL window if Speed Shift is enabled.


----------



## Hryan (May 17, 2020)

I will try with not using Speed Shift thx

I checked but i was not using that but i was using "speed step"
(The multiplier not working when i joined the game i think it stops working)


----------

